# apt-get update geht nicht mehr



## mrairbrush (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich nur php updaten aber wenn ich apt-get update probiere kriege ich bei hetzner nur fehlermeldungen das die dateien verschoben wurden bzw. nicht existieren.
Leider konnte ich auf den Hetznerseiten den aktuellen Pfad nicht finden. Kann ich php anderweitig updaten?


----------



## nowayback (5. Apr. 2015)

ersetze den Inhalt in /etc/apt/sources.list durch:

```
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free
deb http://security.debian.org/ wheezy/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ wheezy/updates main contrib non-free
# wheezy-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy-updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy-updates main contrib non-free
```
Grüße
nwb


----------



## mrairbrush (5. Apr. 2015)

Kriege nur ein
-bash: deb-src: command not found


----------



## nowayback (6. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von nowayback:


> *ersetze den Inhalt in* /etc/apt/sources.list durch:


du musst also die datei bearbeiten und alles was da drin steht durch # ausdokumentieren und meinen text einfügen. danach einfach ein
	
	



```
apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
```
und fertig.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

Danke, habe ich gemacht. Jetzt kommt bei apt-get


Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht ▒berpr▒ft werden, weil ihr ▒ffentlicher Schl▒ssel nicht verf▒gbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553
W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht ▒berpr▒ft werden, weil ihr ▒ffentlicher Schl▒ssel nicht verf▒gbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553 NO_PUBKEY 6FB2A1C265FFB764
W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht ▒berpr▒ft werden, weil ihr ▒ffentlicher Schl▒ssel nicht verf▒gbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553
W: Probieren Sie ▒apt-get update▒, um diese Probleme zu korrigieren.
apt:~#
Mußte erstmal putty umstellen für umlaute.


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Du hast auch Debian Wheezy am laufen und keine ältere Version oder?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

nein ältere version.
Scheinbar hat er was installiert und nu habe ich probleme beim mailversand
Kann ja nicht ständig updaten bzw. upgraden ohne gefahr das nichts mehr läuft 

Im mail warn protocol von isp config steht.

pr 6 14:06:47 apt postfix/smtpd[27537]: warning: 178.216.96.2: address not listed for hostname 178-216-96-2.broadband.dominion.dn.ua
Apr 6 14:18:16 apt postfix/smtpd[27880]: warning: 178.254.144.214: address not listed for hostname free-144-214.mediaworksit.net
Apr 6 14:22:40 apt postfix/smtpd[27963]: warning: 203.128.71.146: address not listed for hostname ip-71-


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Dann solltest du schon mal nicht die Repository Einstellungen von nowayback verwenden. Die sind für eine neue Debian Version.

Das erklärt auch, warum Du von Hetzner Repo keine Updates mehr erhältst. Hetzner hat die wahrscheinlich gelöscht, da die Version veraltet ist. Debian 7 (Wheezy) ist die aktuelle und Debian 8 steht schon vor der Tür.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

oh  f....  jetzt läuft die mysql nicht mehr

*Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in */usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php* on line *76*


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du MySQL überhaupt gestartet?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

Keine Ahnung da lief ein ewig langes script ab. habe gerade mal den ganzen server neu gestartet. mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

fehler bleibt und isp config sagt passwort falsch
jetzt habe ich wohl ein ernsthaftes problem.
zumal hetzner die alten dateien weg hat


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Wenn MySQL nicht läuft, dann kann der Login bei ISPConfig auch nicht funktionieren.

Debian Squeeze Repos sind dort zu finden.

```
deb http://http.debian.net/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
deb-src http://http.debian.net/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
```


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

-bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
apt:~# /etc/init.d/mysql stop
apt:~# /etc/init.d/mysql restart
apt:~# ^C
apt:~#  /etc/init.d/mysql restart
apt:~#  /etc/init.d/mysql restart
apt:~#


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Anscheinend hast Du MySQL deinstalliert.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

kriege in der putty box abhängigkeitsprobleme bleiben unkonfiguriert. Kann die Meldungen leider net rauskopieren. dämliches putty 
Wie kann ich mysql starten? Mit 
/etc/init.d/mysql restart
kriege ich keine rückmeldung


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

/etc/init.d/mysql start

In Putty einfach mit der Maus den Text kopieren und der ist dann automatisch in der Zwischenablage.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

W: Es gibt keine ▒ffentlichen Schl▒ssel f▒r die folgenden Schl▒ssel-IDs:
4D270D06F42584E6

habe die alten dateien ggefunden aber mir fehlt der öffentliche schlüssel???


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

apt meckert dann zwar aber er fragt doch eigentlich ob er trotzdem installieren soll oder nicht?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

er hat zumidest mal die packetlisten mit apt-get update gelesen.

Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Nur scheinbar wird nix installiert
mysql nach wie vor tot

cat /etc/debian_version zeigt mir 7.8 an


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Warum sollte er auch. Paketlisten aktualisieren aktualisiert auch nur die Paketlisten mehr nicht.

MySQL must Du schon selber installieren.


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

warum sollte ich mysql deinstalliert haben? Mit update? Heißt das nun das alles weg ist was in der mysql war?


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Weiter oben hast Du geschrieben.


> -bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden


Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass MySQL nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Hast Du es mal überprüft?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

wie? indem verzeichnis gibt es eine datei namens mysql aber kein verzeichnis
im verzeichnis var/lib/mysql ist noch alles drin
schon mal ein hoffnungsschimmer.

apt:~# mysql status
ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

in dem verzeichnis gibt es kein mysqld/mysql.sock


----------



## wotan2005 (6. Apr. 2015)

> dpkg -l | grep mysql


Ausgabe hier dann posten!


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

apt:~# dpkg -l | grep mysql
ii  courier-authlib-mysql  0.61.0-1+lenny1  amd64  MySQL support for the Courier authentication library
ii  libdbd-mysql-perl  4.021-1+b1  amd64  Perl5 database interface to the MySQL database
ii  libmysqlclient15-dev  5.0.51a-24+lenny5  amd64  MySQL database development files
ii  libmysqlclient15off  5.0.51a-24+lenny5  amd64  MySQL database client library
ii  libmysqlclient18:amd64  5.5.41-0+wheezy1  amd64  MySQL database client library
ii  libpam-mysql  0.6.2-1  amd64  PAM module allowing authentication from a MySQL server
ii  mysql-client  5.0.51a-24+lenny5  all  MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version)
ii  mysql-client-5.0  5.0.51a-24+lenny5  amd64  MySQL database client binaries
ii  mysql-common  5.5.41-0+wheezy1  all  MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf
rc  mysql-server-5.0  5.0.51a-24+lenny3  amd64  MySQL database server binaries
ii  php5-mysql  5.4.39-0+deb7u2  amd64  MySQL module for php5
ii  postfix-mysql  2.9.6-2  amd64  MySQL map support for Postfix
ii  pure-ftpd-mysql  1.0.21-11.4  amd64  Pure-FTPd FTP server with MySQL user authentication
apt:~#
Scheint beim upgade etwas durcheinander gekommen zu sein.


----------



## nowayback (6. Apr. 2015)

apt-get install mysql-server


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt erzähl uns doch mal bitte erst einmal welche Debian Version Du hast.


----------



## nowayback (6. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Jetzt erzähl uns doch mal bitte erst einmal welche Debian Version Du hast.


hat er doch schon... er hat upgegradet auf 7.8


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Apr. 2015)

wenn ich jetzt mysql installiere was ist mit den daten? werden die auch überschrieben oder hinterher nicht gefunden?
Version 7.8 kann eigentlich nicht sein.
Mailserver geht wohl auch nicht mehr.
Hängt wohl auch mit der db zusammen. hoffe ich mal


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Apr. 2015)

Warum kann 7.8 nicht sein.. auch wenn Du vorher debian 6 squeeze hattest. Du hast ganz zu Anfang recht blind die sources.list von NWB genutzt, da er nicht davon ausging, dass Du ein OS nutzt welches nicht mehr mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird.
Danach hast Du wie es hier zu lesen ist apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ausgeführt und Dir somit teilweise schon die Debian 7 Pakete gezogen.
Dist-upgrade wurde dabei wohl noch nicht gemacht.
Ferner kann es durchaus sein das bei deinen apt Tätigkeiten irgendwann mal drin stand...
blabla wird aktualisiert und dabei steht auch manchmal sowas wie.. wenn ich x aktualisiere werde ich y deinstallieren. Dabei kannste Dir dann das eine oder andere Paket zerschossen haben.
Alles in allem.
Backup von den Userdaten, Mailkonten und Webs machen, es als lehrreiche schmerzliche Erfahrung verbuchen und nächstes mal besser machen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

wollte ja vorher ein backup machen aber der hetzner backupserver funktioniert bis heute leider nicht. Backups von den DB und Webs habe ich bzw. kann ich noch mit winscp machen. Andere Lösung wäre mir lieber. Mailserver läuft wohl noch zumindest sagt die abfrage von postfix das und apache sowie php läuft
 auch nur die mysql nicht. Muss doch einen anderen weg geben? Austausch von files oder so. Wenn das bei Windows geht sollte es unter linux auch gehen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (7. Apr. 2015)

Bitte keinen WIN Linux Vergleich.. die Diskussion gewinn ich 
Aber von der Sache her.... so wie sich mir das derzeit darstellt hast du also squeeze Pakete und wheezy Pakete gemeinsam laufen.
Also erster Schritt.. dist-upgrade auf wheezy. Kaputt machen kannste da eh nix mehr.. weil das was Du jetzt hast eh schon Chaos ist.
Wenn das upgrade durchgelaufen ist am besten nochmal das howto für die ispconfig install auf debian wheezy durchgehen um fehlende Pakete nachzuinstallieren.
Anschließend via log Kontrolle und netstat schauen wo es noch hapert und tool für tool debuggen.
Naja.. neu aufsetzen geht wohl schneller..
Gruß Sven

// Und zu Windows.. versuch mal nen halbes Win8 auf nen Win7 zu installieren.... danach rennt die Kiste nicht mal mehr.


----------



## nowayback (7. Apr. 2015)

wenn du ein backup deiner daten gemacht hast, dann installiere einfach den mysql server wie ich es beschrieben habe. da kann nicht so viel schief gehen. achtung: wenn du gefragt wirst, dann behalte deine datei bei. es kann dann aber sein, dass du danach noch ein paar einträge in der my.cnf ändern musst. da hilft dir eine suchmaschine deiner wahl aber sofort weiter, alternativ hier. 
dann kann du gucken ob alles läuft. wenn ja, dann alles sichern, danach wie von sven vorgeschlagen dein dist-upgrade durchjagen und erneut testen. da du ja zu dem zeitpunkt ein backup von einem funktionierenden setup hast, kann auch da nichts schief gehen. generell - und das ist ja nun mal bei dir der fall gewesen - wurdest du dadurch bestraft, dass du dein system nicht aktuell gehalten hast, aber da du debian einsetzt stehen die chancen gut, das ein upgrade funktioniert und du dir das neuinstallieren - von dem ich eh nicht viel halte -  sparen kannst.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

mysql-server ist schon die neueste Version.
steht da
zuerst war noch lenny drauf nicht sqeeze


----------



## F4RR3LL (7. Apr. 2015)

ach sogar lenny... also hast du von Lenny die sources.list von nwb drauf und dann auf wheezy pakete aktualisiert?
Sehe ich das so richtig?
Frage warum hast Du überhaupt apt genutzt... lenny kommt ja seit Jahren nix neues mehr.
..
Also von lenny auf wheezy welches auch in wenigen Wochen Oldstable wird... ..
Ich bleib bei.. Neu machen!


----------



## nowayback (7. Apr. 2015)

autsch...

du hast jetzt noch einen lenny server laufen gehabt? das ist grob fahrlässig und sollte eigentlich bestraft werden, aber das hilft dir im moment auch nicht weiter...
ich schätze mal - und das muss ich ja, da du uns hier recht dürftig mit informationen versorgst - das du ispconfig 3 mit apache 2 und courier auf lenny laufen hattest. 
sollte das der fall sein und nur dann:
apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade

achte dabei auch auf pakete die entfernt werden. danach ein server reboot um den neuen kernel zu laden. dann schauen ob alle dienste gestartet wurden (apache2, mysql, courier, bind, postfix, ...) sollte ein dienst nicht starten/gestartet sein hilft ein blick in die entsprechenden logfiles unter /var/log/... dort sollte dann für mysql z.b. sowas auftauchen wie unknown option '--skip-bdb'... das kannst du in der my.cnf dann rausnehmen bzw. ersetzen und danach einen erneuten start des dienstes versuchen. sollte es weitere probleme geben findest du diese auch in den logfiles. 

methode 2 (ich nenne sie mal ala Sven ;-)) !!! Auch nur bei Einsatz von ISPConfig 3 !!!:
du legst dir ein backup deiner daten an (/var/www, /var/log/, /var/vmail, /usr/local/ispconfig/, /etc/) und installierst danach alles neu nach aktueller anleitung oder mittels https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer. dann die daten zurückspielen und passwörter anpassen und dann könnte es auch laufen. auch hier gilt: wenn etwas nicht startet/läuft logfiles checken und problem beheben.

methode 3: buch dir jemand der ahnung hat und das ganze für dich erledigt. Ich kann dir gleich dazu sagen, das ich sowas für ispconfig nicht anbiete /annehme und da immer auf till verweise - aus prinzip.

sorry das dich meine sources.list direkt ins kalte wasser geworfen hat, aber - und das meine ich wirklich so - sei froh, dass du nun gezwungen wurdest eine aktuelle version einzusetzen. du trägst die verantwortung für deinen server und was damit passiert und alte versionen sind ein gefundenes fressen für leute, die blödsinn damit anstellen möchten.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

Habe jetzt ein upgrade über squeeze zu
Wheezy gemacht. Unter squeeze lief die Datenbank wieder. Jetzt läuft dafür der apache nicht.
apt:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
[....] Restarting web server: apache2[Tue Apr 07 02:10:21 2015] [crit] (22)Invalid argument: alloc_listener: failed to get a socket for (null)
Syntax error on line 9 of /etc/apache2/ports.conf:
Listen setup failed
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
 failed!


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2015)

Und was steht in zeile 9 der Datei /etc/apache2/ports.conf ?


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

die probleme beim update auf die neu Version sind nicht unbekannt nachdem ich nach den Fehlern gegoogelt habe. Da hat sich meine Befürchtungen zu updates wieder mal bestätigt. schitt das es mit backup nicht funktioniert. warte immer noch auf antwort von hetzner. ich vermute das die zweite platte defekt war, zumindest hat das ispconfig immer angemeckert.

Zeile 8 und 9

NameVirtualHost *:80
Listen 80


update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Aufräumen:
Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authdaemon_0.63.0-6+b1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-pop-ssl_0.68.2-1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-imap_4.10.0-20120615-1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-imap-ssl_4.10.0-20120615-1_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

Habs auch schon mit apt-cache search linux-image versucht aber da finde ist ziemlich viele. Welches da richtig ist? Errinnert mich an windows. Nach dem letzten Sicherheitsupdates muckt es auch 
Allerdings war noch nie eine Neuinstallation notwendig. weder unter w2k,xp,win7
Die ganzen Fehlermeldungen finde im Netz, nur keine brauchbaren Lösungen.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

beim installieren von  werden 201 Pakete offensichtlich nicht installiert. Wieso?



Zitat von nowayback:


> autsch...
> 
> 
> methode 2 (ich nenne sie mal ala Sven ;-)) !!! Auch nur bei Einsatz von ISPConfig 3 !!!:
> du legst dir ein backup deiner daten an (/var/www, /var/log/, /var/vmail, /usr/local/ispconfig/, /etc/) und installierst danach alles neu nach aktueller anleitung oder mittels https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer. dann die daten zurückspielen und passwörter anpassen und dann könnte es auch laufen. auch hier gilt: wenn etwas nicht startet/läuft logfiles checken und problem beheben.


>Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das nur das Installscript für ISPConfig aber nicht für Debian? Wenn dann in (/var/www, /var/log/, /var/vmail, /usr/local/ispconfig/, /etc/) was falsches steht gibt es wieder die Probleme wie jetzt. Der Apache scheiter ja schon an der einfachen etc/apache2/ports.conf
in Zeile 9 ist kein syntaxfehler. 
Kriege aber diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## wotan2005 (7. Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit Till in Verbindung setzen, damit dieser dir dann kostenpflichtig hilft.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## nowayback (7. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> beim installieren von  werden 201 Pakete offensichtlich nicht installiert. Wieso?
> 
> 
> >Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das nur das Installscript für ISPConfig aber nicht für Debian? Wenn dann in (/var/www, /var/log/, /var/vmail, /usr/local/ispconfig/, /etc/) was falsches steht gibt es wieder die Probleme wie jetzt. Der Apache scheiter ja schon an der einfachen etc/apache2/ports.conf
> ...


Der Fehler ist bekannt und war zu erwarten. Das Problem ist - und das habe ich schon weiter vorher geschrieben - das du deinen Kernel upgraden musst und danach neustarten musst. Solange der nicht upgegradet ist, gäbe es nur die option libapr1 direkt aus den quellen neu zu bauen... die arbeit kann man sich aber sparen, da ein upgrade das problem von ganz alleine fixt.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Apr. 2015)

wenn es denn funktionieren würde. Mittlerweile mountet er eine Partition nicht nach dem Reboot. Werde es noch einmal probieren und wenn es dann nicht geht platt machen müssen.


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

Habe nun ständig reboot gemacht, bin nun bei
dpkg -l | grep linux-image
bekomme diese alle angezeigt.


iU  linux-image-2.6-amd64  3.2+46  amd64  Linux for 64-bit PCs (dummy package)
ii  linux-image-2.6.26-1-amd64  2.6.26-13lenny2  amd64  Linux 2.6.26 image on AMD64
iU  linux-image-2.6.26-2-amd64  2.6.26-29  amd64  Linux 2.6.26 image on AMD64
iU  linux-image-3.2.0-4-amd64  3.2.65-1+deb7u2  amd64  Linux 3.2 for 64-bit PCs
iU  linux-image-3.2.0-4-rt-amd64  3.2.65-1+deb7u2  amd64  Linux 3.2 for 64-bit PCs, PREEMPT_RT
iU  linux-image-3.2.0-4-rt-amd64-dbg  3.2.65-1+deb7u2  amd64  Debugging symbols for Linux 3.2.0-4-rt-amd64
iU  linux-image-amd64  3.2+46  amd64  Linux for 64-bit PCs (meta-package)

debian ist es völlig wurscht ob ich reboot mache oder nicht. es fehlen ein libs und er deinstalliert alte pakete nicht weil angeblich veraltetes script benutzt wird.



update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Aufr▒umen:
Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur▒ck
Vorbereitung zum Ersetzen von courier-authlib-mysql 0.61.0-1+lenny1 (durch .../courier-authlib-mysql_0.63.0-6+b1_amd64.deb) ...
/var/run/courier/authdaemon/pid.lock: No such file or directory
dpkg: Warnung: Unterprozess altes pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur▒ck
dpkg: stattdessen wird Skript aus dem neuen Paket probiert ...
/var/run/courier/authdaemon/pid.lock: No such file or directory
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authlib-mysql_0.63.0-6+b1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
Unterprozess neues pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur▒ck
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authdaemon_0.63.0-6+b1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-pop-ssl_0.68.2-1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-imap_4.10.0-20120615-1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-imap-ssl_4.10.0-20120615-1_amd64.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authlib-mysql_0.63.0-6+b1_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

Alles wie gehabt. Kann es bestimmt noch zig mal ausführen. Die dateien sind ja da. Altes preremovalscript? Dachte die werden bei einem upgade auch erneuert.


----------

